# Permits for a walk through??



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

May be a dumb question....but did anyone have to get a permit to have a 
"walk through" haunt in your yard? 

I dont mean for halloween night only..... I mean like if you put up signs or pass out flyers and such. Right now I have people who drive by then Wed night will have kids in the yard but I would like to make a path through it next year and offer tours maybe starting a few nights before halloween....maybe put a couple signs up...not charge anything at all of course but the county in Maryland where I live is such pain in the you know where....I'm wondering.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've been doing is since '99. Never had any issues, with exception, I did get red tagged from the building inspector. My structure was built too good for a temporary building, so there for I was in code violation on easement guide lines and not pulling a building permit. We both laughed during the phone call, but did take it as a compliment.

You shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

When it comes to legal issues it's better safe then sorry. Public safety is the main issue. Is it inclosed or not (roof or walls), is there anything dangerous (open fire, candles, lanterns ect) and are you charging admission, which can change your liability status from personal to a business. I would suggest that first you get your ducks in a row and know what you will and will not be doing and then go ask. It's better to endure a little pain then have a problem the night of which could range from a warning to a shut down to a fine. It's for your own protection as well as the publics. IMO


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

